# Looking for Mass Special/Reserve position



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for a position as a special or reserve PO within 50mi of Boston. Does anyone know which departments will hire and train? I would consider helping with the cost of training. I am GSA certified as a Federal Protecive Service contractor (I know these aren't federal jobs but...). Will this help at all? Any info provided would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

your probably gonna need the reserve academy.


----------



## mapd (May 1, 2006)

You definitely need the reserve academy or forget it


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

mapd said:


> You definitely need the reserve academy or forget it


Any ideas about who will hire/provide training within 50 miles or so from Boston?


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Nobody is going to hire you to be a special until you have the reserve academy. Try becoming an AUX with randolph or Wayland, they will usually send you to the reserve academy on your dime.


----------

